
Forced-auth chip and PIN scam hitting high-end UK retailers – will the US be next? - sjmurdoch
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2015/12/01/forced-authorisation-chip-and-pin-hitting-high-end-retailers/
======
sjmurdoch
Bruce Schneier also has some stories of different but related credit card
scams which also exploit the fact that authorisation codes are not checked at
the time of the transaction:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/debit_card_ov...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/debit_card_over.html)
and [https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/01/in-
person_cre...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/01/in-
person_credi.html)

